# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2016] Automatisation d'un tableau excel avec des relance

## MorJenCat21

Bonjour  vous,
Merci  tous pour votre accueil. Je suis enseignant en gestion mais je ne connais pas le VBA.
Voil mon problme !
Je souhaiterais automatiser des envois de mail via Excel. J'ai essay de crer une macro, (voir ci dessous, je ne sais pas si elle tient la route !). Est-il, possible de prvoir denvoyer des mails  j+3 , prvoir une notification dans mon agenda pour relancer par tlphone  j+5 ? et ajouter automatiquement une pice jointe.

En PJ, mon tableau Excel.

matmane-retroplanning.xlsx (27.04 Ko)

Essai pour Macro Excel pour automatiser des envois de mail mais impossible de le faire fonctionner :

Sub mail_outlook_dbutant() 'dbut du programme 'mail_outlook_'
Dim OutApp As Object 'Dclaration de l'application objet Outlook
Dim OutMail As Object 'Dclaration du mail objet Outlook
Set OutApp = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
Set OutMail = OutApp.CreateItem(0)
With OutMail 'dbut de la boucle
.To = matmane@ecolevilz.fr 'champ envoyer 
.CC = matmane@ecolevilz.fr; matmane@ecolevilz.fr 'champ mail en copie
.BCC = "" 'champ mail en copie cach
.Subject = "Test de matmane" 'champ du sujet du mail
.Body = "Ceci est un message test." & vbCrLf & "ceci est une nouvelle ligne"
'champ du corps du mail
' ajouter & vbCrlF & pour aller  la ligne entre deux valeurs
.Display 'affiche le mail en brouillon dans Outlook, pratique
'pour vrifier avant d'envoyer
'.Send 'envoie directement le mail
'.Save 'sauvegarde le mail
End With 'fin de la boucle
Set OutMail = Nothing 'nettoie la mmoire en nettoyant les variables
Set OutApp = Nothing 'nettoie la mmoire en nettoyant les variables
End Sub 'fin du programme

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

